# Paper Mache Day Five



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

View attachment 194137


Using a razor blade to cut remove the foil, masking tape and paper towel form. Note the spot near the edge of my blade where I missed covering with a strip of paper towel.

View attachment 194138


It came apart quite nice

View attachment 194139


Note to self: masking tape does not stick very well to paper towel mache

View attachment 194140


Adding a layer of newspaper strips to cover the seams. It was at this point where I noticed the paper towels were reabsorbing the paste and beginning to get soggy. I stopped long enough to gently stuff the inside of the skull with wadded newspaper, which I really should have done before I started.

View attachment 194141


Once again here is my attempt at making a male head out of a female wig head

View attachment 194142


I really want to try and reuse this to make at least one more head, so I covered the surface with foil once again. The idea is that the strips will stick to the foil, allowing me to preserve the form underneath. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one. 

View attachment 194143


Here it is with the first layer of strips added.

I also added a layer of strips to the previous skulls and started four more. I ran out of strips and had to tear a few more to finish for the day.

Since I want to have 10 -12 of these skulls ready for display in (yikes!) two weeks, I'll be concentrating on them though I'll also be making more for future projects. Next time we'll be making clay!


----------

